# Social groups



## Hallic (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi there

how do i create a social group? Or is this privileged only for mods/admins?

I wanted to make a social group for the Dutch so we could find eachother more easily etc.

This would be quite handy , for example: when you're in the social group and you find another that has imported something, the person can ask country related Questions.

I know there a europe group but it's to broad for such application.

cheers


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 20, 2011)

Get another mod to make it for you. I'd do it but apparently I've maxed out at 10 groups


----------

